# Best Milking Machine for Nigerian Dwarfs?



## BetterHensandGardens (Apr 7, 2012)

We're thinking about getting a milking machine for our Nigerian Dwarfs, and were wondering what everyone's recommendation would be for what to purchase.  We would probably milk two at once at most, and are looking to save time and hands   Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Apr 8, 2012)

Bumping this question, any input on milking machines?


----------



## horsymom (May 16, 2012)

I posted this question on another thread, but wondered if it would help you.  I was advised to milk my Nigerian dwarfs with a human breast pump.  Haven't tried it yet, as my does are babies, but I've hung on to my old pump.  It wasn't uncomfortable for me, hopefully the goats won't mind it either.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ksalvagno (May 16, 2012)

I would go to Perry's Milkers and get a DP50. http://www.perrysmilkers.com/PRODUCTS.html


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jun 24, 2012)

Holy $$$$$

The Perry's is way more than I wanted to spend.

I'm comparing the udderly EZ and the Henry milker. I don't spend $100+ without doing some research.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Nov 11, 2012)

I used a break bleeding hand vacuum pump. Seems to work well so far. I used it on my ND doe. You can find videos on youtube on how to make one. It was only $35.


----------



## kstaven (Nov 11, 2012)

Problem is they don't pulse and subject the teat to constant vacuum. While they may be cheap the long term effects on the teats is very questionable.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Nov 11, 2012)

It's really not much different than a breast pump. It has a pressure release trigger as to not apply constant pressure.


----------



## kstaven (Nov 11, 2012)

I do realize that. But have also seen the damage done to some animals through long term usage. If the animal in question has a quick and easy letdown response you will not likely see a huge problem. It is the animals that don't you will see the damage in.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Jan 10, 2013)

So, after a couple months of milking I've found I prefer hand milking anyway. :/


----------

